# Velodrome



## rroselli (Jan 2, 2003)

GF and I are headed to San Diego next month and would like to ride the Velodrome in Balboa Park. What are the rules for a non-member, non-pro? Can you just pay a fee and ride the track? Would do this on a Monday or Tuesday to avoid possible weekend events or races.. 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## mdvilla (Feb 25, 2003)

*SD Velodrome*

Here you can find info:


http://calendar.yahoo.com/sandiego_velodrome
http://www.sdvelodrome.com/

I do believe there are times when non-fixed gear bikes can ride the track, but I am not sure on this point.






rroselli said:


> GF and I are headed to San Diego next month and would like to ride the Velodrome in Balboa Park. What are the rules for a non-member, non-pro? Can you just pay a fee and ride the track? Would do this on a Monday or Tuesday to avoid possible weekend events or races..
> 
> Thanks for any replies.


----------



## rroselli (Jan 2, 2003)

*Velo -*

Looked at the calendar website you linked. It does have recreational hours. Here is a snip. "Non-members must sign a waiver to ride. Everyone must wear a helmet while riding. Absolutely no motor-pacing nor coaching, nor competitive riding or training for competition."

Might just work out.

Thanks


----------

